# Protein Lollies



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Followed the TPW recipe they sent out recently.

500g of yoghurt, they say Greek, I used natural.

1-2 scoop of flavoured protein, they say vanilla, I used strawberries and cream

some frozen fruit, I just gave some strawberries a 2 sec blitz on my nutri bullet.

mix it all up, put it in ice lolly moulds then into the freezer.

Tastes nice


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I've heard it all now haha


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Starz said:


> I've read it all now haha


Fixed


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you have to eat them quickly mate?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Do you have to eat them quickly mate?


Only because they taste yummy.

Can be eaten at normal and slow speeds, not tried that yet.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> @DappaDonDave
> 
> Heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Any pics of said lollies? Sound good.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope, sorry pal, didn't count.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya mam likes licking my protein lolly.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Ya mam likes licking my protein lolly.


Should've quoted, that way your witty bants wouldn't have gone unnoticed for two months.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Should've quoted, that way your witty bants wouldn't have gone unnoticed for two months.


I remember being mildly proud at the time. I'm wasted here.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> View attachment 113430


having said that wouldnt be seen dead with a lollystick looking like that


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> having said that wouldnt be seen dead with a lollystick looking like that


First world problems.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

DappaDonDave said:


> View attachment 113430


 If Frankenstein had a wife and she had a baby, this would be the placenta!


----------

